# Sandasky Mi show.



## alleyyooper (Sep 11, 2018)

Turn out for this show was lower than last years chilly event. It was warmer this year but not by much. Part of thr low turn out I am sure had some thing to do with the weather. Another part had to do with Frankenmuth Auto Fest just 50 miles away. I had done my big shows with Port Huron and Back to the Bricks this year.

Kare and I had decided to forgo the hot dogs sold at the show and fixed sandwiches for our lunch. Once we finished up I told Kare I would get the camera out and make the rounds takeing pictures.

First car I saw once I got the camera out is Friend Dans Buick GS parked at the curb.






I spotted him talking to a couple rat rodders and made my way over to talk to him. He told me he had went to Frankenmuth when I asked why he was parked at the curb. Decided to make the swing north and west on his way home to see people here after a stint at Frankenmuth.

Rat rods are so neat and unique none a like. Dave looking at this one owns a 62 Chevy II SS. He really filled me in on what to look for in a painter for our car and questions to ask.





Like I said no two alike. This one sports a turbo.







I am not sure why this one is considered a rat rod. Seems it is a street rod and they haven't gotten around to wheels and tires or fancy paint.







This Dodge 100 is for sale but no price was on it.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 11, 2018)

First time meeting this fellow and so enjoyed talking to him about his GMC pick up. First thing he showed me was the bed. Ash floor, wood from his own woods that the Emerald Ash Bore had killed. Took logs to a saw mill and had them cut, dry time was short because he had cut down 3 year standing dead trees.
Had the boards planed at the mill also.
Once at home he stacked them to dry more for a few months then cut the champers on the edges so the stainless rails would fit. Did all the bolt in place him self alone and applied 50 coats of spare varnish. He also did the paint job himself.









This GMC panal van belongs to another friends wife. Can't be much of a friend, I can't even remember where I had met him. GM people will be having uncontroled anxiety attacks when they look under the hood. NOT A CHEVY ENGINE!!! not even a GM engine it is MoPar powered.
She got first place in her class with it.






This 41 Mercury rag top is his. Once again he turned to MoPar for the engine to power it. He drug it out of the edge of a UP michigan corn field 5 years ago.
He is deaf so was a little hard to talk with him as my signing is about 17 years rusty.

Should Have seen him as he was going back to his car after winning first place in his class and winning the 50 50 raffle. Waving a fist full of money ($200.00 some dollars) saying first place for him and wife and gas money to boot.





Very nice 63 1/2 Ford 427.






Lady brought this Chevy Camper Special to the show alone. I stopped and Said let me guess the guys went to Frankenmuth. She said yes they did but she wasn't wanting to deal with that mess so got Marge to come to Sanddusky but Marge just wanted to ride not bring her truck.
She also got first place in her class, I don't think trophys are often for the truck as she was in tears after accepting the trophy.





A beautiful 63 Ford 4 dr. Galaxy 289 powered.






Loved this Plymouth Duster. Sign in front list every thing in the moter and drive line and said last milage not so much. Little sign in quarter winto said Fuel milage isn't for Chit.






Nice little street rod.






The owners of this GTO also stopped on their way home from Frankenmuth to vist friends who JUST SAID NO.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 11, 2018)

A great looking street rod.






A Ford T bird, been kind of rare around here this year.






T bucket. Kare and I went to Dairy Queen after the show. Owner of this T bucket came up to me and Kare and said Hi I own the T bucket that was parked in front of you across the side walk( we were to the right of the Z 28.). I didn't get a chance to talk to you at the show.
And talked to Kare and I for a bit.






A good looking 41 Willys.






29 Plymouth. Owner came and talked to me for some time about our Buick. Very nice fellow. Once I had taken the picture I said bet the grand kids can't drive it. It has 3 pedals on the floor and a rod and knob sticking up in the middle of the floor. He said they can't even figure out how to start it. Has button you have to push with your foot in the floor.






Nice old Ford.






A late arrival Road Runner by Plymouth. Came from Frankenmuth.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 11, 2018)

979 Ford F250 complete with the duel fuel tank option. It is used also as the bed was all scratched and mard up.






Ford Crown Vic. complete with continial kit. Owner told me he has been thinking of selling it. Said he has been showing it for 18 years and is getting sort of old.






1958 Chevy 4 door.






1972 C10 customized first place in class and best of show. Owner was a retired GM engineer for the Pontiac division. I had never met him myself but we knew lots of the same people jointly.






Dodge Cornet 500.






How did we do? First place in our class 1975 to 1985 restored or non restored family cars. We also had the only Buick registered in the show.

It has a LED wheat bulb in it so when pluged in it lights up.









If you would like to try an Elk burger this is the place.






Right now think we will be at Mayville Mi show Saturday 15th.


 Al


----------



## milkman (Sep 11, 2018)

Great pics, thanks and keep posting them


----------

